# Poll: AW owners -- will you sell your regular watches?



## BarracksSi

- I haven't worn my other watches and won't miss 'em

- I'll keep some special watches around

- Heavens, no! I'll keep them all!

- I didn't always wear watches before, but the AW has me so hooked on the idea of a wristwatch, I'll buy more watches.

Posting a poll thanks to ronaldheld's idea:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/ok-i-cant-get-watch-off-my-wrist-3307522.html#post30476778


ronalddheld said:


> Msybe a new thread is needed: have you sold off any watches since you bought the AW 1?


Speaking for myself --

I won't be selling most of my watches whether I had the AW or not, because most of them are either gifts or heirlooms.

Of the ones you see here, though, at least two are having their statuses reviewed. The Garmin 410 gives more data, but data is the only thing it has over my AW; in every other way, it falls behind. I use it on my bike, but even then, I don't pay much attention to the data it's gathered. I would sell either the entire package including the bicycle sensors or sell just the watch and its non-bluetooth HR strap.

The other non-keeper is the 6th generation iPod Nano. It's a great little iPod, and I still use it quite often (I haven't made the leap to bluetooth headphones), but it's not a good wristwatch-y gadget -- it's not waterproof, and you have to press a button for the time display. I could imagine hanging onto it until I sell my iPad 2, then I'd include it as a bundle since they both use the old 30-pin connector. BUT, it's really my wife's, and she hasn't said a word about saying goodbye to it.

If I could say whether I'd buy more regular watches, well, probably NOT. I'd buy more straps for the AW before I'd spend good money on another watch. One of the few reasons I would wear my other watches is to have something different on my wrist. Swapping straps -- and bracelets -- onto my AW gets the same effect, and I wouldn't have to miss the extra functions.


----------



## scentedlead

I have an analog, date-only Timex Expedition that I was using as a weekend watch; it is now “on loan” to my mother. I also have an Easy Reader and a pair of Weekender chronos that I am not selling simply because I bought them because I like them. Ditto my Seiko 5.

I’ve always liked watches and never stopped myself from buying them. That said, the AW makes me want different watches; am currently after G-Shocks and an MDV106 which never used to be on my radar yet are sportier than the AW. Also, I have been telling myself, for a long time, that I need a real dress watch but, to be honest with myself, the AW Hermès will take care of that nicely.


----------



## ronalddheld

Looks like I was beaten to create this thread. Not owning an AW(yet) I suspect after I do, that I might not do a large sell off but trim some of the watches that might go unworn.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I ended up selling all my g-shocks and citizen CTQ57. I never used them. I might buy another watch but I don't know yet.


----------



## DougFNJ

I loosely voted keep my favorite few because they ROCK....and they do! :-d I've sold a lot of watches since I got my Apple Watch and haven't looked back.

My G-Shocks are all versions I have kept over the years because they are just my favorites, except the King may go, I was using it for size comparisons for videos, no personal attachment. I may replace that and a Pathfinder with a Mudman GW-9300 JDM version for camping.

The Citizen and Seiko Kinetic were gifts from my wife, the Movado I wore when I got married.

The Seiko V701 was an heirloom, the Velatura was for my 40th birthday and a 20 year personal accomplishment.

The Tag Link was a watch I had wanted for many years and got a deal I could not refuse....perfect timing.

I said loosely voted because I recently accomplished a long term goal set a looooong time ago that I had the Omega Seamaster Ceramics the prize. Admittedly, it has unseated the Apple Watch the last few weeks. I have been using the Apple Watch for sleeping and exercise for now. I still have phantom taps and look for the weather on my wrist lol. I am really looking forward to WatchOS 3.


----------



## zetaplus93

I'm in the camp of keeping a few good/sentimental traditional watches. It's good to get a break from the AW every once in a while (or in my case, in the evenings).


----------



## Trandy

I've owned the AW for about two weeks now...it has made a profound impact on me as to how I now view my other watches.

The vintage Seiko divers and chronos will certainly stay....likewise the large G-Shock collection...(I have some pretty cool older models)...however some of the "fringe" watches may be at risk....you know, the one's you just _like _owning...but hardly ever wear?

I'm not about to do anything reckless....but the gears are grinding upstairs.


----------



## Snoweagle

No I won't. My current collection are all these and I feel there's no need to replace/sell any of them.


----------



## DougFNJ

Snoweagle said:


> No I won't. My current collection are all these and I feel there's no need to replace/sell any of them.


That's a really nice collection!!! :-!


----------



## Snoweagle

DougFNJ said:


> That's a really nice collection!!! :-!


Thanks! I used to have a couple more G-Shocks but I streamlined them to just these few and all are atomic. I also had a couple of Swatches but are faulty except for one see-through Irony automatic which I gave to my wife, since her quartz Titus' battery became flat. :-d


----------



## scentedlead

scentedlead said:


> I have an analog, date-only Timex Expedition that I was using as a weekend watch; it is now "on loan" to my mother. I also have an Easy Reader and a pair of Weekender chronos that I am not selling simply because I bought them because I like them. Ditto my Seiko 5.
> 
> I've always liked watches and never stopped myself from buying them. That said, the AW makes me want different watches; am currently after G-Shocks and an MDV106 which never used to be on my radar yet are sportier than the AW. Also, I have been telling myself, for a long time, that I need a real dress watch but, to be honest with myself, the AW Hermès will take care of that nicely.


I was thinking about this over the weekend as I saw my dad buy a lotto ticket but, if money were no object-

I'd get a no-date Submariner, stainless steel Daytona, Tank, Santos Dumas, and GS SBGD001. Even if I rarely wear them, if ever, I like these watches and I'd buy to own.


----------



## clintfca

The AW has its uses but no, none of my mechanicals are leaving the stable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

No way! Ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekwd

some great watches you have.


----------



## Pierss

I prefer to stay with my watch and to use AW from time to time.


----------



## caveman357

I prefer a g shock for most of the day, so no.


----------



## huntflyer

No way. Love my Apple Watch, but mostly worn for exercise/home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chibatastic

The Apple watch gets the most wrist time by a wide margin. It's been months since I have worn anything else. Would I sell my other watches?









*No way!*

Apple watch rewards you for wearing it. Filling circles, gaining achievements, useful apps, and info @ a quick glance. 
Mechanicals on the other hand reward you every time you look down at them.

Chibatastic


----------



## Blackranger3d

Sold all the rest.


----------



## ronalddheld

Starting to sell the others.


----------



## bckuang

Definitely not. The Apple watch is probably the most comfortable watch I own because of the rubber strap and the weight of it but I enjoy looking at the other watches i own because of aesthetics.


----------



## broadwayron

I don't own one yet, but I'm probably in a different boat than everyone else here- I'll be using my AW as a CGM display (I'm diabetic). Assuming that happens, I will probably sell a couple watches that are like new because I think I'll become dependent on the convenience of seeing my blood sugar readings on my wrist.


----------



## drjordan

I haven't sold any watches since owning an AW. I have a Seiko Kinetic that's been running for 15 years or so. I like the AW, but I have my doubts that it'll be running in 10 years.


----------



## Alastris

I don't think a digital watch will ever replace the love I have for other "real" watches. It does however, have advantages which are more so related to fitness for me (Interval timer, HR monitor, etc)


----------



## Ronpfid

Keeping all mine, I 'like' my AW, when I first got it, I wore it 24/7, but after a couple months, it's 'newness' wore off. I don't care about steps, (not like I'm going to look and say 'oh no I only had 4500 steps today, better go walk around the block 5 times lol), I quit using it for calories, and exercise, nothing is accurate enough on any watch to really base anything on. So now I wear during work hours, just for notifications. But when work is done... off it comes and on with a Seiko or Citizen watch. nothing like the feel of a heavier metal bracelet watch on the arm.


----------



## NCsmky

While I really like my AW, I'm still loyal to an automatic timepiece. I wouldn't sell any of my others due to wearing the AW more- I appreciate the weight & bracelets of my other watches.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

I wear the AW to sleep in order to track my sleep and ensure the alarm wakes me up by vibrating on my wrist. Also, for workouts, bike rides, travel...it really has a place in my collection. But it will never replace my "mechanical watches.


----------



## Helitech

Just got my AW and despite how much I already love it, I'd never sell any of my "traditional" ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkR

I've a Rolex, Breitling and Tag + an AW2. I really only use the AW2 for sports tracking with the GPS. It's okay for casual but it'll never have the aesthetic appeal of a well made swiss watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

MarkR said:


> I've a Rolex, Breitling and Tag + an AW2. I really only use the AW2 for sports tracking with the GPS. It's okay for casual but *it'll never have the aesthetic appeal of a well made swiss watch.*


Or, say, a Grand Seiko? ;-)


----------



## icemanfive0

I just purchased an Apple Watch a few days ago and I'm still getting used to it. It is very comfortable and light and feels great. I almost sold one of my mechanical watches to pay for it but I'm glad I didn't. I'll keep wearing the AW for now but I'm sure I'll go back to the others at some point. There is just something satisfying about wearing a big chunk of stainless steel on your wrist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Bell

It has replaced my aqua terra 38. I am going to sell it but I can't imagine not having a speedy.


----------



## ronalddheld

Greg Bell said:


> It has replaced my aqua terra 38. I am going to sell it but I can't imagine not having a speedy.


I believe it is causing me to downsize my collection.


----------



## gsr96r

I've noticed that no one has voted on the fourth option, as of the time of this post. That doesn't surprise me. I've found that those who didn't care much for watches like a smart watch for its features beyond telling time. Unless their enthusiasm for their smart watch brings them to this forum, or others like it, and our conversations manage to convert them into a WIS, I doubt smart watch owners will become regular users or collectors of non smart watches.


----------



## Helitech

I actually put my other watches back in the rotation and I'm considering selling off the AW. If I didn't use it to log my runs and metrics for my workouts it would've been gone already.... but my favorite regained that title again the moment it was back in my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asteele711

Nope, definitely wouldn’t sell my other watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe

I was already getting bored with mechanical watches when Apple watch grabbed my attention finally.
I wonder if apple watch will reside on my wrist for many years like the smartphone has not left my pants pocket for the last 10 years.


----------



## tedjosg2003

Nope not gonna sell mine either 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

I personally wouldnt. The way I see it, people who are real watch enthusiasts dont wear a watch just because it tells them the time. They appreciate the history, workmanship and amazement that you can still buy something today that is eternal and doesnt need a software update or a power cord to actually work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Can't go sailing with an AW.


----------



## Justrol

I treat watches likes shoes. I have the daily casual tennis shoes (apple watch), the hiking shoe (military watch), my dress shoes (rolex), and my Red Wings which are pretty versatile (Sinn).


----------



## scarrz

Totally agree. Every watch has its place depending on the activity/event, etc. I like my AW but no way would I sale some of my others. They'll outlast the AW for many many more years.



Justrol said:


> I treat watches likes shoes. I have the daily casual tennis shoes (apple watch), the hiking shoe (military watch), my dress shoes (rolex), and my Red Wings which are pretty versatile (Sinn).


----------



## kamonjj

I have been keeping my mechanical watch collection small. I really enjoy my SDc. My AW2 is basically a dinosaur in terms of AW speak. I never wear it any longer, and know it’s basically worthless to resell. I stopped wearing it because it couldn’t do the simple tasks I needed it for. It had issues working properly with the Nike run app. It was a major pain in the ass when attempting to run. Additionally, I didn’t want to receive notifications on my watch and even tho they were turned off in the settings, it would still happen constantly. 

I have a theory that mechanicals are gonna go away in the future. Some people will think I’m crazy, which is fine. However, if you use the same lens as one would gauge any market, they would probably agree. With that in mind, I am trying to enjoy my mechanicals while I can. 

I may get another AW in the future when the technology is better to see how I like it then. I enjoyed the health monitoring ability of the AW though. It can detect a heart attack days in advance.


----------



## Emg66

BarracksSi said:


> - I haven't worn my other watches and won't miss 'em
> 
> - I'll keep some special watches around
> 
> - Heavens, no! I'll keep them all!
> 
> - I didn't always wear watches before, but the AW has me so hooked on the idea of a wristwatch, I'll buy more watches.
> 
> Posting a poll thanks to ronaldheld's idea:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/ok-i-cant-get-watch-off-my-wrist-3307522.html#post30476778
> 
> Speaking for myself --
> 
> I won't be selling most of my watches whether I had the AW or not, because most of them are either gifts or heirlooms.
> 
> Of the ones you see here, though, at least two are having their statuses reviewed. The Garmin 410 gives more data, but data is the only thing it has over my AW; in every other way, it falls behind. I use it on my bike, but even then, I don't pay much attention to the data it's gathered. I would sell either the entire package including the bicycle sensors or sell just the watch and its non-bluetooth HR strap.
> 
> The other non-keeper is the 6th generation iPod Nano. It's a great little iPod, and I still use it quite often (I haven't made the leap to bluetooth headphones), but it's not a good wristwatch-y gadget -- it's not waterproof, and you have to press a button for the time display. I could imagine hanging onto it until I sell my iPad 2, then I'd include it as a bundle since they both use the old 30-pin connector. BUT, it's really my wife's, and she hasn't said a word about saying goodbye to it.
> 
> If I could say whether I'd buy more regular watches, well, probably NOT. I'd buy more straps for the AW before I'd spend good money on another watch. One of the few reasons I would wear my other watches is to have something different on my wrist. Swapping straps -- and bracelets -- onto my AW gets the same effect, and I wouldn't have to miss the extra functions.


Nice


----------



## utzelu

kamonjj said:


> My AW2 is basically a dinosaur in terms of AW speak. I never wear it any longer, and know it's basically worthless to resell.


Funny you say it's worthless. I did look for some time to buy a used AW2 and when I saw the prices, I decided to buy a new AW3. The used ones were selling for at least 50% MRSP. Not sure if this means worthless


----------



## wedemboyz

I just sold them all today. The Apple Watch seems like something els. I can’t really explain it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

Nope never, if I found myself away from a power source longer than a day I'd have nothing but a bracelet! 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkauf

After having worn my AW for about 6 months straight, I put on my IWC this week to wear to our board meeting. The IWC certainly garners far more compliments and looks much sharper with as suit, but at times I found myself looking down at my wrist to see why it wasn't telling me to stand up or the current weather. Switched back to my AW when I got home. That said, I am with most others here in that I feel each of my watches has a place just depending on my setting.


----------



## BarracksSi

dkauf said:


> ...but at times I found myself looking down at my wrist to see why it wasn't telling me to stand up or the current weather.


Almost exactly the same thing happened the other day when I was wearing my Rado. I had just come home from the office and was washing my hands when my wife asked how warm it was outside. I glanced at my wrist and saw a gold sunburst dial, diamond indices, and polished gold-plated hands - but no temperature display. Whoops.

[edit] Adding on that seeing the weather on my wrist is such a habit now, it's disappointing when I look for it on my other watches. It's one of those little conveniences that adds up.


----------



## scentedlead

Truth be told, when I look at one of my Timex or Seiko 5, I find myself wondering how far off they are.

Totally understandable for a Seiko 5. As for Timex, I still set all mine exact to the second with each change between standard time and daylight saving time. And I know that the ones with older batteries are running a little slow, whereas the ones with new batteries are gonna be spot on half a year later, maybe even a little fast. But for the most part, even months after setting them, they’re not going to be more than a few seconds off. And yet . . .

Meanwhile, as long as my iPhone’s time is set automatically, I’ve never not trusted the time on my iPhone or Apple Watch.


----------

